# Halloween... Are you driving that night?



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

I know Halloween is right around the corner. I'm expecting to make some money that night/weekend in San Diego, but was interested in other drivers who have worked Halloween in the past. Was it a good day/night for surges or just like any other day? (I know it depends on the market you're in). It also helps that it falls on a Friday this year. Please list any pros and cons from your past experience from working that night. Thanks!


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

Last year the weekend before Halloween was nice and bussy,
Halloween night was a zoo in Hollywood so I tried to stay out of Hollywood as much as I could and just worked the house party's away from the zoo


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

It falls on Friday, so I'm working.

I only hope I am not cleaning make up / body paint off my upholstery after every ride!


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> It falls on Friday, so I'm working.
> 
> I only hope I am not cleaning make up / body paint off my upholstery after every ride!


I hear that.. Lol.. I may have to cover my seats with sheets that night.. Won't be pretty inside but I'm sure the pax will understand my reasoning. Then again, I could charge clean up fees throughout the night.. How much is a clean up fee anyway?


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> I hear that.. Lol.. I may have to cover my seats with sheets that night.. Won't be pretty inside but I'm sure the pax will understand my reasoning. Then again, I could charge clean up fees throughout the night.. How much is a clean up fee anyway?


You can really only get one cleaning fee, as you must not be able to go back online because of the cleaning. So, maybe fingers crossed your last ride of the night leaves glitter all over.

Speaking of which, glitter is what I'm most concerned about. That shit does NOT come out. I may even decline glitter rides. Or yes, I may consider covering the seats in old tshirts.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

duggles said:


> You can really only get one cleaning fee, as you must not be able to go back online because of the cleaning. So, maybe fingers crossed your last ride of the night leaves glitter all over.
> 
> Speaking off which, glitter is what I'm most concerned about. That shit does NOT come out. I may even decline glitter rides. Or yes, I may consider covering the seats in old tshirts.


Good to know... I never truly understood how the cleaning fee worked.. Thanks!
Wait, is the client charge the cleaning fee does Uber pay you?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> I know Halloween is right around the corner. I'm expecting to make some money that night/weekend in San Diego, but was interested in other drivers who have worked Halloween in the past. Was it a good day/night for surges or just like any other day? (I know it depends on the market you're in). It also helps that it falls on a Friday this year. Please list any pros and cons from your past experience from working that night. Thanks!


I will not be driving under any circumstances.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> Good to know... I never truly understood how the cleaning fee worked.. Thanks!
> Wait, is the client charge the cleaning fee does Uber pay you?


Official Uber policy is that you must send pics and receipt of cleaning service within 24 hours and not have taken any trips between date/time stamp on cleaning receipt. They will then charge client between $150-250 depending on market, extent of puke damage, value of the cleaning receipt.

However, in Denver, I sent them pics of the puke damage. And since I only drive part-time, it was my last night of the weekend anyway and I did not perform any other rides until the following weekend. Because of picture attachment size limitations to their email, it took 3 days before they finally got my pics anyway. However, they paid $200 to me with just pics. No receipt necessary.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

If the girlfriend lets me, hell yeah.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh I'll be working it, but like others have said, I'll most definitely be putting some kind of protective liner on my seats.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

im planning to work cuz i know it will be a big money night but im definitely concerned about messy costumes, half naked people all up on my seats

and ya as mentioned is glitter is really annoying to clean up. i picked up a lady from the emmys a few months ago and she was wearing a glittery dress. i literally had to pick every single piece of glitter out of the seats.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm sure there will be lots of surge but not wroth that traffic, glitter, paint and supper drunks.


----------



## CatnipHigh (Sep 23, 2014)

Nope, gonna go to parties and salvage what social life I have left.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

I'll be working the Newport / Laguna crowd on Black


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

CatnipHigh said:


> Nope, gonna go to parties and salvage what social life I have left.


I'm counting on many of the part-timers doing this on Halloween. Surges 3x+ the whole night, please.


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

I will be working that night but will follow the tips of some of you. Cover the seats !


----------



## rukawa (Aug 30, 2014)

I will cover all my car over every single inch that could get dirty with any shit...


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm thinking of working next weekend for sure, and only the early evening on Halloween. Maybe. I have a 5 y/o I'd rather walk around watching him have fun than taking care of big babies to not throw up in my car. I'll work the saturday though since it should be consistently busy as well.


----------



## Mohammad Hussain Liace (Oct 24, 2014)

dose anyone know the hourly gurantee for phoenix?


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm definitely NOT driving on Halloween. I spend enough time trying to clean up after pax now. I'm not sure that body glitter will come out of my interior easily. I'll be driving tonight and probably earlier times during the weekend.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

No, I'm going trick or treating...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> It falls on Friday, so I'm working.
> 
> I only hope I am not cleaning make up / body paint off my upholstery after every ride!


NOoooo body paint allowed in the vehicle, period, unless they sit or have their back on their own costume.


----------



## Blerg (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm hearing the surge may go all the way to 1.00057 and maybe even 1.00157!


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

I will put in a few hours today & tonight & see how it goes. I expect it to be busy.


----------



## yoo (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm in Chicago and seeing surge going up by .10 increments. I see surge from 1.1 and so on. Are you guys seeing that in other markets?


----------



## CarGuy (Oct 4, 2014)

Seeing as how Uber offered a guarantee, there will be a flood of drivers so I'm not sure if it'll surge as high as I would like it to.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

Not me! I am staying indoors and drink beer in my own home all night


----------



## uberladyca (Oct 18, 2014)

It's surging now in sant monica at 3.75 and downtown la at 4. I'm at home with a drink.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

Blerg said:


> I'm hearing the surge may go all the way to 1.00057 and maybe even 1.00157!


Try 9.8x


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Good surge night in SD!! Almost all night..


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

LA Halloween kicked ass. One problem: Uber’s trips record is a ****ing mess. So many trips are outright missing. Kicking myself for not keeping paper records. Whatever they tell me I made tomorrow morning, I guess that’s what I made.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

Huge surge in Orlando: it went all the way up to 9.8!


----------



## Gus.Gus (Sep 23, 2014)

From what I saw, Chicago topped out last night at a 4.8x surge at 2am. 4.8x accross most of Chicago for about an hour. Anyone know if Chicago has a surge max?


----------



## Drewski (Oct 1, 2014)

It was non-stop in low-pay Chicago, surges (for me, anyway) staying in the 2-4x range. No messy costumes, although I was cleaning lots of leaves out after every ride, and the weather was pretty crazy. Averaged a bit over $30/hour (pre-Uber cut) but I went home by 11 when the whole city was on surge.

*edit*
Before I sound too much like some Uber shill, that average was definitely my best ever. I'm normally running in the "barely breaking even" average. But in the moment, it seems a lot better, since the pings are pretty much one right after the other once I get close to Lakeview / Lincoln Park / Wicker Park etc.


----------



## David G (Aug 8, 2014)

I had a good night last night, worked 10 hours and made $360 before Uber's cut. Highest Surge I seen was 4.8X, I'm a Chicago driver....


----------



## UberOKC (Oct 31, 2014)

Worked Halloween in Oklahoma City, OK.

Was on from around 9 p.m. until about 3 a.m. It looks like I billed around $370 before Uber's cut.

Pretty uneventful as far as horror stories go. Only about half of my riders were in costume and none left any sort of mess beyond an empty soda container or snack wrapper.

Everyone was very friendly too and probably half insisted in tipping.
Only had one guy that I was fearful was going to puke. He was puking up against a building when I arrived. It was a group of 4 and they gave him the front seat and we kept the window down and the cool air on him. He made it fine and the fare was well worth it.

I will probably go out tonight (Sat) too.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I did for a while, then got out of the mayhem, not worth it, too many drivers and idiots on the streets. And the dirt cheap fares did not help.


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

Didn't go out last night. Never mind the earning potential, I didn't want to spend time cleaning all the mess. I will be out tonight since most people won't dress up again tonight.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

It was busy, Surge topped out at 5.0. Uber avoiding rape charges no doubt.

L.A. in the rain = non stop pings with WET pax, it rained around midnight and again at 3am, I worked until 4:00


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

10X surge !!


----------



## CarGuy (Oct 4, 2014)

Caught a 5.0 surge which was the highest I saw all night, it was around 3am after all the guarantee drivers quit at 2am. Ratings sure took a big hit though, even though all my passengers seemed to love me, oh wells..expected it from a huge surge night


----------

